# Twinkie



## Sulley (Jul 16, 2011)

I just picked up this 50s Rudge-Whitworth Twinkie, its in great shape but ofcourse i am going to restore it, any one have or had one of these.  Sulley






Hers a little info i found.
http://www.nottinghamshire.gov.uk/h...ons/wheelsoffortune/circleofsilverknights.htm


----------



## robertc (Jul 16, 2011)

Is that the original paint? If it is I would not touch it. That is one cool trike.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 17, 2011)

robertc said:


> Is that the original paint? If it is I would not touch it. That is one cool trike.




Ditto on all of the above. Any trikes in my collection anywhere near this nice of an original condition (assuming this is original finish) would be left alone. Only when surface rust has taken it's toll or the trike has been house painted, would I be inclined to restore it to the original finsh.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Jul 18, 2011)

Its house paint and a lot of it, i been blastin on it for 6 hours, got it all painted should be able to put it back togeither in a few days, i had new decals made for it, i found the origainl decals under about 20 layers of paint so i repoped them.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Jul 22, 2011)

Finished it up, hung a little basket on the front should be a fun ride for my grandkids.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Sulley (Jul 22, 2011)

It has a Dunlop seat on it, i have never seen one, are they common.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 22, 2011)

A real beauty all spiffed up! Nice restoration job! I thought the seat was probably a Dunlop make. I've seen Dunlop seats on many trikes from the UK and Canada. Looks a little like a mini Brooks saddle.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, i did find this ad.  Sulley

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75395133@N00/3124900895/


----------



## Sulley (Aug 3, 2011)

My grandson love riding it but seeing its a girls bike i am going to give it to my wifes grand daughter.  Sulley


----------

